# Broo - Buy A Slab For Shares In New Brewery



## raven19 (28/5/10)

Saw this on the news this morning, thought it may be of interest - not sure what their beer is like, but there is a register of interest re: buying a slab of their beer for a share in the company.

10% up for grabs - interesting marketing ploy imo... but feel free to discuss further...

Website:
Broo Website

Good use of Aussie road signs in their marketing.


----------



## kevo (28/5/10)

Would be interesting to see what owning a share makes you responsible for...

Different enterprise, but there was the issue not so long ago of people buying into a transport or tollway company and suddenly being responsible for contributing to the matenance of the company debt. 

There were stories of people who had bough a million+ shares and suddenly had a $1.50 fee per share to contribute to the company debt. Or events to that effect...

If the company goes under - what would you be responsible for as a share holder?

Kev


----------



## Ross (28/5/10)

Being currently discussed on this thread


Cheers Ross


----------



## raven19 (28/5/10)

Shit - sorry all did not realise there was a thread already.

Mods feel free to delete.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (28/5/10)

raven19 said:


> Shit - sorry all did not realise there was a thread already.
> 
> Mods feel free to delete.




C'mon Raven you didnt get caught nappin did you :lol: 

:icon_cheers:


----------

